# Composition Competition for Harpsichord:



## Pamela (Apr 8, 2012)

*The British Harpsichord Society announces its International Composition Competition*
_Sponsored by The Ida Carroll Trust, Dr George Assousa and Cadenza Music_
Submissions invited for a solo work for Harpsichord, no longer than 8 minutes in duration. Open to all ages. Anonymous submission. £1000 First Prize, plus publication by Cadenza Music. £500 Second Prize. Shortlisted works receive London performance, and will be housed by the Royal College and Royal Northern College of Music. Entry fee: £15. Postal deadline: September 1st 2012. Results announced in October. 
Jury: Gary Carpenter, Larry Goves, Rob Keeley, Jane Chapman, Penelope Cave, Mahan Esfahani, Pamela Nash
Entry Details: www.harpsichord.org.uk Enquiries: [email protected]


----------

